# Election/predestination and doing missions



## Mayflower (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyone know some good articles and links on the subject :

Election/predestination and doing missions ?


----------



## Davidius (Jun 25, 2008)

This is a pretty popular book...

Amazon.com: Evangelism & the Sovereignty of God: J. I. Packer: Books


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 25, 2008)

google various phrases and you will find TONS of articles. Maybe a brother with more time can link some.


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's a link with a bunch of articles from the reformed perspective: Monergism :: Evangelism & Calvinism


----------



## bond-servant (Jun 26, 2008)

ChristianHedonist said:


> Here's a link with a bunch of articles from the reformed perspective: Monergism :: Evangelism & Calvinism



Looks like a lot of great articles! Just skimmed "John Calvin and Missions" and it looked pretty succinct summary


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 26, 2008)

look at Desiring God :: God-centered resources from the ministry of John Piper 

great website with tons of info about it. just search missions.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 26, 2008)

This might be of interest along those lines:

Chantry, Walter J. Today's Gospel: Authentic or Synthetic? Banner of Truth, 1970.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 26, 2008)

Also of interest might be :

Kuiper, R.B., God Centered Evangelism (Banner of Truth) 1966.

Chapter 3 is entitled: God's Sovereign Election and Evangelism."

Very interesting reading!


----------

